# Bournemouth/Poole area cycling club



## Lisat (31 Jul 2014)

I am looking for a cycling club in the Bournemouth/ Poole area. Just started doing Audax rides this year and really want to improve speed and hills, so a club looks the way forward. I wonder if anyone has any recommendations.


----------



## Cycling Queen (13 Aug 2014)

Hi, I am part of the Tornado Road Cycling Club, which is based in Bournemouth. They are a very social club, and offer rides for varying abilities. Have a look at the website www.tornadorcc.co.uk


----------



## Spoked Wheels (13 Aug 2014)

I'm a member of the Christchurch club. A very friendly club with lots of rides to suit all abilities. It's not exactly local to me but I don't mind cycling to Christchurch


----------



## Lisat (13 Aug 2014)

Cycling Queen said:


> Hi, I am part of the Tornado Road Cycling Club, which is based in Bournemouth. They are a very social club, and offer rides for varying abilities. Have a look at the website www.tornadorcc.co.uk


Thanks for that I will have a look at them.


----------



## Lisat (15 Aug 2014)

RRSODL said:


> I'm a member of the Christchurch club. A very friendly club with lots of rides to suit all abilities. It's not exactly local to me but I don't mind cycling to Christchurch


I will check these out too, I am over in Westbourne so would have a little pedal to warm up to get to them.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (15 Aug 2014)

Lisat said:


> I will check these out too, I am over in Westbourne so would have a little pedal to warm up to get to them.



I ride from the Westbourne area to meet with the club in Christchurch. They also do rides from Sandbanks sometimes which comes very handy. Some of the CTC riders ride together with the Christchurch on a Saturday and they mixed so much that lot of the times I've got no idea who belongs where 

I don't know if it is the same with other clubs but with the Christchurch membership you get CTC insurance cover while you are on club rides, the membership cost is only £10 per year.


----------



## Lisat (16 Aug 2014)

RRSODL said:


> I ride from the Westbourne area to meet with the club in Christchurch. They also do rides from Sandbanks sometimes which comes very handy. Some of the CTC riders ride together with the Christchurch on a Saturday and they mixed so much that lot of the times I've got no idea who belongs where
> 
> I don't know if it is the same with other clubs but with the Christchurch membership you get CTC insurance cover while you are on club rides, the membership cost is only £10 per year.


Saturdays and evening rides best for me as I work all week. So I may try them out this morning. Just have to remember to turn left rather than right at the beach.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (16 Aug 2014)

Lisat said:


> Saturdays and evening rides best for me as I work all week. So I may try them out this morning. Just have to remember to turn left rather than right at the beach.


..... and also remember the promenade is closed to cyclists on the way back. . They do some Tuesday and Thursday evening rides too.
I'm typing this from Burley. ... maybe you are here too


----------



## Ian H (16 Aug 2014)

There's also Wessex CTC - http://www.wessexctc.org/


----------



## User269 (16 Aug 2014)

And Dorset Cyclists Network.


----------



## Lisat (16 Aug 2014)

RRSODL said:


> ..... and also remember the promenade is closed to cyclists on the way back. . They do some Tuesday and Thursday evening rides too.
> I'm typing this from Burley. ... maybe you are here too


Ha ha I was at burley this morning having a cup of coffee. Had a good ride out, got to waitrose in Christchurch and thought I would just carry on to Burley. Round trip of about forty miles and did enjoy it. Met up with someone and rode back to southbourne on the over cliff. Definately know that the prom is closed until September. Will try it again in a few weeks life gets in the way of cycling for the next few weeks.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (16 Aug 2014)

Lisat said:


> Ha ha I was at burley this morning having a cup of coffee. Had a good ride out, got to waitrose in Christchurch and thought I would just carry on to Burley. Round trip of about forty miles and did enjoy it. Met up with someone and rode back to southbourne on the over cliff. Definately know that the prom is closed until September. Will try it again in a few weeks life gets in the way of cycling for the next few weeks.



Some of the members meet at Waitrose car park and others just down the road at Burton.

At Waitrose the boys and girls from Wessex CTC get together with the boys and girls of Christchurch Bicycle Club CBC.


----------

